# Xanax + Ambien = Harmful?



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this harmful?
1 MG of xanax + 1 MG of Ambien to go sleep


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

No, not harmful at all. Just do be aware that if you use this combo daily/chronically you'll likely become physically dependent.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't noticed any bad symptoms from the combination. However I did have a follow-up question if you don't mind.

Ambien happens to do nothing for me in terms of helping me sleep. Does this have anything to do with being on Xanax for over a year and a half?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

No, I used to be prescribed this combo. However, as IllusionalFate said, it probably isn't a good cocktail for long-term use, or you'll become dependent on it and need increasingly higher doses to achieve the same effect. Ask your pdoc if you could have a prescription for a higher dose of Ambien. I took 10mg per night for several years. My parents were worried that I would become addicted to it, because it had a very strong effect on them when they used to take it, but it wasn't nearly as potent for me. Point is, it can be very addictive, so just keep an eye out for that.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

My mom was in the hospital for a week back in November due to pneumonia, and her doctor put her on Ambien and Xanax while she was there so she could get the rest she needed after being awake for more than a few days due to relentless coughing. She was out like a light for most of the week, and she now says she doesn't remember any of it. Aside from a little amnesia, I don't think she was in any real danger. I, on the other hand, was prescribed this combo once or twice in the past, and I remember it didn't even work to get me to sleep most of the time. Strange, I know.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I dont use Xanax + Ambien unless i'm about of Ambien.

I usually take 2 ambiens a night to fall asleep, 1 doesnt work for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

IllusionalFate said:


> No, not harmful at all. Just do be aware that if you use this combo daily/chronically you'll likely become physically dependent.


Yeah, same thing he said.

Benzos tend to lose their sedation effect after a few weeks making for poor long-term sleep aids.


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

Just don't combo any other downers like other benzos, pain pills or booze. I may be wrong but your combo effects the CNS (central nervous system). If too much of a good thing you could yanno stop breathing. 

Just be careful is all.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Not really a harmful combination but it's difficult for me to see the justification for this rather than just doubling the dose of one of the drugs.



UltraShy said:


> Yeah, same thing he said.
> 
> Benzos tend to lose their sedation effect after a few weeks making for poor long-term sleep aids.


I've been using zopiclone (functionally identical to benzos as opposed to the other z-drugs) as a sleep-aid for nearly a year, every single night, with great success.

I suppose it does become less sedating, but that's not the only factor making benzos a useful sleep aid. The hypnotic, anxiolytic, and muscle-relaxant properties all also play an important role in inducing sleep. If I just wanted to be conked out I'd take some Benadryl...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

meyaj said:


> I suppose it does become less sedating, but that's not the only factor making benzos a useful sleep aid. The hypnotic, anxiolytic, and muscle-relaxant properties all also play an important role in inducing sleep. If I just wanted to be conked out I'd take some Benadryl...


I agree with this, because even klonopin puts me to sleep if I go to bed after I've taken it, because the anxiolytic effects calm my mind and make sleep alot easier, so with benzos it's not all about pure "zonk out" power.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

ive done it but had an ex that would go into fugue states and really bad amnesia while totally not remembering drooling on herself.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

meyaj said:


> Not really a harmful combination but it's difficult for me to see the justification for this rather than just doubling the dose of one of the drugs.


Yeah, you should try 2mg of Xanax and compare it to how well 20mg zolpidem works. Out of three possibilities, some would prefer the benzo, others would prefer the nonbenzo-hypnotic, and there'll also be a camp that likes the mix.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been on ambien or lunesta plus various benzos because the approved dose for the z-drugs is not very high. Most doctors won't give you more than the 10mg regular or 12.5mg cr ambien a night. That's nowhere near enough to do anything to me. It works great for about 2 days and by the end of 2weeks I could take 3 cr tablets and still be awake. I've taken multiple 3mg lunesta tablets before and felt nothing. Stack on a benzo and it helps raise the dose then I was alternating ambien and lunesta to help with tolerance since they are slightly different and lunesta impacts more gaba receptors. The doctors office was afraid I was taking too many things together though and blocked my refill of lunesta which is what had me in the ER a week later from severe sleep deprivation.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Akane said:


> I've been on ambien or lunesta plus various benzos because the approved dose for the z-drugs is not very high. Most doctors won't give you more than the 10mg regular or 12.5mg cr ambien a night. That's nowhere near enough to do anything to me. It works great for about 2 days and by the end of 2weeks I could take 3 cr tablets and still be awake. I've taken multiple 3mg lunesta tablets before and felt nothing. Stack on a benzo and it helps raise the dose then I was alternating ambien and lunesta to help with tolerance since they are slightly different and lunesta impacts more gaba receptors. The doctors office was afraid I was taking too many things together though and blocked my refill of lunesta which is what had me in the ER a week later from severe sleep deprivation.


That's awful.  This is why meds like GHB should be prescribed more often as a sleep-aid. But the DEA cares more about preventing recreational use than taking care of hundreds of thousands of people who NEED meds.


----------

